# Friendship application!!!!



## gabby1032

I hope you guys don't think this is lame and pathetic lol, but I saw this on one of the other discussion thingies and I thought it was a really awesome idea, I just think it would work a lot better if there was a different one on the teen threads because I'm sure most of us would feel more comfortable talking to someone around the same general age group. The other one had a lot of people in their mid 20's and 30's and idk, personally I feel awkward with that?? So I'm gonna make one on here! Just fill it out and stuff I guess, idk, I just think its a cool way to make friends on here since people on this site are lonely and need friends and whatnot.

*1) Who are you* - age, location, interests/hobbies, personality traits, etc.. anything you think is important, idek???

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - age requirements?? Similar interests as you??? Male/female? Just to chat with occasionally or like a deep relationship?? Idk you get the idea

*3) Forms of communication* - Will you be able to Facebook, Kik, Skype, Whatsapp, email, text, phone calls, etc

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?*


----------



## mcpon

1. I'm 26, Los Angeles, CA, MMA, quirky & boring 
2. Up for chatting about anything
3. twitter, facebook
4. If you tweet me or add me on facebook please tell me who you are.


----------



## Nautesque

*1) *I'm from the US. enjoys music, anime, mlp, other forms of media, philosophy, morals, politics, tech & science, fantasy. Silent recluse. Can be very open on my situation. More on my bio.

*2) *So long as you're willing to try (can say more than "ah" and "okay" on a regular basis) and can get beyond small talk. Preferring ages 15-20s, but heck. Take the risk to message me because we might hit it off! This guy is desperate for a good friend.

*3) *Preferably kik (Kevhun _ 789 (without spaces))

*4) *nah.


----------



## Koalacrockie

1) I am 16, I live on an island off the east coast of Canada. I'm socially awkward irl and am not good at meeting new people. I am 6 foot 3 and love to play flag football. I'm pretty athletic but never tried out for school teams. I also love my computer <3. I like to watch anime and play lots of video games.

2) I am really looking for a friend that i don't just talk to once and never talk to again. I would also like to have a friend who was around my age so we could relate a bit more. I haven't had a real friend in a long time because of my lone wolf personality so i'd pretty much be happy to talk with anyone.

3) Skype: Koalafrenzy
Kik: Koalafrenzy

4) Don't be afraid to message me! And i use skype more often then i check my kik but both are fine.


----------



## counterparts

1) Im 16, from Germany and I like bands like La Dispute, Sworn In, Neck Deep etc. I also like drawing and playing video games.

2) Idk should be around my age and I don't care about the rest

3) I'm on fb & tumblr

4) don't think so


----------



## SaladDays

1. 17 ; Male ; Video games (primarily WoW for now,kind of the RTS/MMO guy) , anime , I listen to all kinds of music,some of it is listed in my profile , a few TV shows among other things.INTP,honest(can be considered either a positive trait or a weakness depending on perspective,open-minded,shy etc etc.

2. Pref. the same age group but not a req. , somebody to play games with or nerd about our hobbies , discuss all sorts of topic whether it be WW2 or toilet paper manufacturers...

3. Fb,skype,email's fine too,don't have a smartphone though

4. Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## MuffinMan

1. Male, 17. Hail from upstate New York, lover of anything nintendo does or has done. Lover of film, poetry, and sports.

2. Heavy racists and anti-semitics between the ages of 99 and 115 are preferable... But I love everybody, you could be a 12 year old double amputee lesbian midget veteran and that's O.K. with me... 

3. Nah, I don't communicate. None of that fancy facebook, twitter, kik stuff here.

4. My hair is longer than yours... (probably)


----------



## AllieG

1) I'm Allie, age 16 (not for long though) and live in California. I am interested in music, volunteering, animals, poetry, and television shows. Personality traits? Haha. I think I can be funny at times. 

2) I would prefer people close to my age but that isn't entirely necessary unless there's a huge age gap. I don't mind if people have different interests than me. It can make things more fun! I am just looking for some good friends.

3) I can chat on Skype, in emails, in texts, or even private messaging here on this site.


----------



## Theking72

1) Im Male, 19 years old, living in western Washington. I spend most of my time watching anime, reading, playing video games and tabletop games when I can find people to play with. Not really an outgoing person(shouldnt be suprising given where we are) but Im told I can be interesting once I get around my hangups.

2) Dont really care about age or gender, as long as you can hold up your end of the conversation. I've found that no matter what your interests are people can find something to talk about.

3) Skype and email are preferred, but Im open to other options as long as it isnt too much of a hassle


----------



## Ignopius

Welp, this is much different then most of these threads. In a good way! 

1) My name is Parker. I'm from Oklahoma City. I enjoy watching movies and especially documentaries. I'm very much into technology. I built my own custom desktop PC mainly for gaming. I like philosophical conversations about the universe and our role in it. I do love philosophy especially John Rawls, Emmanuel Kant, and Aristotle. When I read, it is usually nonfiction. I'm such a nerd it's not even funny haha. 

2) As far as friendships go I'm not to picky! Male female doesn't matter. I would prefer you not contact me if your under 15 though as I do like to talk about 'adult thing's sometimes. If you have ever used drugs message me. I want to know your experiences (I don't use drugs). 

3) I use everything. I will not text you unless I have talked to you for awhile and have built up trust. Skype and PM here are the two best ways to contact me. I get back to 99% of people who message me so do not hesitate. I DONT BITE!

4) Um...my favorite food is Pizza. I enjoy small things like Mail Boxes. Weird I know...


----------



## Ignopius

MuffinMan said:


> 1. Male, 17. Hail from upstate New York, lover of anything nintendo does or has done. Lover of film, poetry, and sports.
> 
> 2. Heavy racists and anti-semitics between the ages of 99 and 115 are preferable... But I love everybody, you could be a 12 year old double amputee lesbian midget veteran and that's O.K. with me...
> 
> 3. Nah, I don't communicate. None of that fancy facebook, twitter, kik stuff here.
> 
> 4. My hair is longer than yours... (probably)


I hope your not serious!!! xD


----------



## gabby1032

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> When I saw the title, I thought you (OP) was gonna have a full on resumè-like post, applying for friendships where people could either accept or decline which I thought was a little strange for SA. Then I saw all this and it all made sense.
> 
> This is a really good idea though!


I read this and I literally started laughing out loud omg
That would be slightly pathetic of me and yet I have no friends so I mean I could see it happening. Hahahahahaha


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

I don't think this is creepy at all it's actually a pretty fun idea lol.

1) 18, Oakland, reading, writing, art

2) don't really care, as long as you're a nice person , similar interests would be nice, and idc about gender. I love to have deep convos once i'm comfortable with someone so sure haha

3) twitter, kik, text, phone call, facetime


----------



## xxtokyoxx

1) I'm 17 and I live in North Carolina. I like spending my time watching t.v. shows, anime, reading, playing animal crossing, and also going on youtube. I'm a pretty chill person and will start to open up more once you get to know me. Literally I'll talk about anything. 

2) I don't really care about the age , anyone can chat with me. It would be great if you liked anime as much as I do  Gender doesn't matter either. I really enjoy getting to know someone very well , once I have a friend I intend on keeping that friendship for a while. 

3) Facebook, Kik(MoonPowerrr) , Skype(kemariesmith), Email , Text , Phone Calls , Instagram , Tumblr 

4) I'm really short 5'2'' and uh I really love sushi.


----------



## jambojohn96

1. Im 18, from Scotland in the UK and like football (watching and playing), playing video games and just watching tv. I also enjoy driving and I am very interested in cars and motorsport. 

2. Im not really bothered who I speak to as it would just be good to be able to talk to more people and make new friends. 

3. Probabaly easiest just to start of chatting by private messages here.


----------



## alexregular

1) My name is Alex and I'm 16 years old  I live near Toronto, Canada. I like music, science/math, comedy, youtube, video games, animals, sports, snowboarding, converse, cats, tv shows, reading, food...Idk I like to think I'm well rounded..there isn't too much I dislike. I'm very outgoing once I'm comfortable in a situation but getting there takes me awhile. People say I'm random and funny. I have multiple personalities so it really depends on how I'm feeling that day and what type of person you are. Adapt ;3
2) Just a friend I can talk to on kik, skype, etc. It would be cool if they lived near me but I wouldn't mind either way. Around my age would be nice, so between 15-17. I don't mind either gender, but nothing more than friends as I am in a relationship  Maybe someone to play video games with, and really just talk, about cool stuff. I also don't care too much about similar interests! 
3) Facebook, Kik, skype, phone call/texts (maybe), email, yeah 
4) No


----------



## alexregular

alexregular said:


> 1) My name is Alex and I'm 16 years old  I live near Toronto, Canada. I like music, science/math, comedy, youtube, video games, animals, sports, snowboarding, converse, cats, tv shows, reading, food...Idk I like to think I'm well rounded..there isn't too much I dislike. I'm very outgoing once I'm comfortable in a situation but getting there takes me awhile. People say I'm random and funny. I have multiple personalities so it really depends on how I'm feeling that day and what type of person you are. Adapt ;3
> 2) Just a friend I can talk to on kik, skype, etc. It would be cool if they lived near me but I wouldn't mind either way. Around my age would be nice, so between 15-17. I don't mind either gender, but nothing more than friends as I am in a relationship  Maybe someone to play video games with, and really just talk, about cool stuff. I also don't care too much about similar interests!
> 3) Facebook, Kik, skype, phone call/texts (maybe), email, yeah
> 4) No


Forgot to add Kik: liamlovesmee (ignore my lame name)


----------



## gabby1032

Wow I just realized I never did one for myself (OP) but I'm gonna

*1) Who are you* - 15, from Massachusetts. I don't have any friends besides my bf. I go on Tumblr all the time and I like music a lot (some of my favs are on my profile) I'm a high school sophomore and going to a therapeutic school this year.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Preferably 14-20 but I don't care too much as long as we get along well. Maybe someone who has my music taste bc music is my fav thing?? Maybe a girl but idc really

*3) Forms of communication *- Facebook or Whatsapp preferably but I'm willing to use basically anything I can if its easier for you!

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* Nah!


----------



## mapleflake

I don't think this is lame at all : o it's a good idea 

*1) Who are you?* - 16, high school student, Norway. I like being outside, I like reading, I like to draw. I'm also really shy  surprise

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for *- 15-18-ish. Gender/interests don't really matter.

*3) Forms of communication* - Maybe PM on here at first?

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* Eh.. My timezone is weird?


----------



## RRAAGGEE

1) Who are you - 17, London, sports, good sense of humor, talkative, random,
2) What kind of friend are you looking for - Anything really

3) Forms of communication - Text, Skype, Twitter, email

4) Anything else you'd like to add? One time I made this amazing sandwich. It was the best but when I try to duplicate it again I couldn't.


----------



## IntrovertedLoner

1. 26, Male, a loner introvert (INFJ/INTJ), loves writing and photography a LOT, a stressed college student, shy, simple, sweet, loves listening to R&B, ballad songs and/or ambient pop music, loves playing video games, and loves watching live games if I have the time, outcast, always alone in my college and don't have many friends in real life... Sorry I can't mention my real name and country! :/
2. Definitely those people who have the same interests as mine and those who will understand me and my opinions no matter what happens. 
People who are simple, approachable, loyal and willing to listen about my problems. 
People who are not arrogant, loud, obnoxious or b!tchy (sorry for the word).
3. Just PM me here. I don't want to mention my sites.
4. I also love Yoshi and Luigi! <3 I want to meet other photographers who can teach me to be better on taking photos. Kind and simple photographers that doesn't show off too much just like me... :blank


----------



## stayafloat

Hello! 

1) Who are you - 16, Singapore, you can talk to me about anything (except animals HAHA)

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - anyone who is willing to have light chats with me!

3) Forms of communication - whatsapp?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm a male

I'm 24

I don't like you

Don't talk to me


----------



## Nada

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm a male
> 
> I'm 24
> 
> I don't like you
> 
> Don't talk to me


:spank


----------



## Junebuug

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> When I saw the title, I thought you (OP) was gonna have a full on resumè-like post, applying for friendships where people could either accept or decline which I thought was a little strange for SA. Then I saw all this and it all made sense.
> 
> This is a really good idea though!


That's what I thought too Cx

I'm not good with introductions, some of my info is on my profile, my kik is "ellenpage." with a period at the end


----------



## Coniglio28

1) Who are you? - I'm Ellie, I'm 16, I live in England and I'm going to UK college this September, I love drawing, painting and anything art related, I like reading, games, music, animals, being outside and despite my SA I like talking to new people.

2) What kind of friend are you looking for? - I'll talk to anyone really whatever the gender or interests.

3) Forms of communication - I have Skype ellie.b628 and kik Ellie4453 so feel free to drop me a message!


----------



## Vanderfee

1) I'm John, 19, from Canada. I'm compassionate, caring, gentle, tactful, weird, etc. Although I can be quite moody and depressed at times, just a head's up. 

2) Probably people around my age but I'm open to befriend almost anyone as long as they are nice. Male or female doesn't matter, I just want to be able to build strong relationships with people. Endless conversations is a high must, along with a tolerance for my nonsense. 

3) Just Facebook and Skype. PM me if you are interested and want my contact information. 

4) Yes. Do you wanna build a snowman?


----------



## IamGroot

Who are you?- Ariana, 17. Random, nice, funny(I think)
What are you looking for?- Anyone around my age who wants to chat/make friends
Forms of communication- kik-RobSwanson1996 text-651-998-7861
Feel free to send me a message just say that you saw this post!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## prettypony

1) My name's Brittany, I'm 17, and I live in the US. I enjoy video games, books, shopping, cooking, anime, The Walking Dead, Regular Show, Friends, other stuff. I'm shy, a good listener, and I'm usually more talkative when I get to know you better. ^^ 2) Gender doesn't matter, but I prefer someone who is around my age, maybe 15-20? I prefer people who are open minded and aren't quick to judge. Also it would be cool we had similar interests.  3) Pm on here. 4) I'm really weird. lol.


----------



## IamGroot

This one isn't that good so I'll try again 
Who are you?- My name Ariana, I'm a 17 yr old girl from the U.S. I like reading (mostly fiction), art (of any kind really), movies (action mostly but I'll watch anything), video games (gta, call of duty, etc.), and watching t.v. (mostly reality shows sadly but some good ones as well) 
What are you looking for?- This one is still the same, pretty much anyone who is around my age 15-20. It would be nice to have some of the same interests otherwise I'll just keep asking you questions. Gender/sexuality/religion is not a big deal as long as you are nice and respectful.
Forms of Communication?- these are the same as we'll. kik-RobSwanson1996
Text-651-998-7861 you have to be in the U.S. To text me otherwise I won't get it
[email protected] put something original in the subject line or I might delete it.

So that's me 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## iKenn

_*Who Are You?*_ _)_ _Kenn , 17 years old , Love music Pop/Punk Alternative Rock, R&B,Soul,love watching tv shows,love watching anime,and I love soccer._

*What Kinds of Friends Are You Looking For?*_)__Close to my age 15-21. Gender doesn't matter.

__*Forms of Communication?*_) _Pm, Skype:ikenn017 ,Google+:Kenneth Harry.
_


----------



## P82

*Who Are You?) * My name's Paul. 19. Computer Science major. FL Similar to most people, I like music, just about anything. I specialize in consuming media, specifically when I have something else I should be doing. I'm fluent in sarcasm.

*What Kinds of Friends Are You Looking For?)* Honestly no clue, I'm just gonna wing it.

*Forms of Communication?)* TBD, I can do just about anything, so message me here or I guess on kik. Username is paul.johnson95

Posting this without proofreading because when I proofread I start over-thinking it and will end up not posting it, so here it is.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

1) Just a 15 year old guy in California that likes Transformers and classic rock, hoping to get a good career. Will be nice unless you screw with me. 
2) My age, it can go either way.
3) I use Snapchat, Instagram, and Facebook.
4) Here's my application to everyone:
__________________________________________
1) Are you stuck up?

2) Are you reliable?

3) A-hole or not? Defend yourself.

4) Do you ignore people trying to talk to you?

5) Are you a person without direction in life?

6) Were you honest when answering these questions?


----------



## tb8900

1. I'm Tony, Pittburgh, PA, love anime, games, movies, and running. Personality is sarcastic if you know me and shy if you don't.
2. Anyone as long as your not a robot.
3. E-mail, phone, or this website.
4. Crap now there's proof I have no friends.


----------



## natsume

*1) Who are you -* Jen, 17, from the East Coast. Well I love watching anime, playing video games (mostly Nintendo), listening and discovering new music, reading and writing. I love traveling too, and hope to visit many different countries someday. My personality type is INFP. I'm quite sensitive and empathetic, quiet and extremely awkward when you first get to know me but once I open up and become close with somebody, I'm a chatterbox haha.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for -* Gender and age don't matter really, but it would be nice if you were closer to my age  and if we share the same interests, but I am open to anything and willing to learn about new things as well. I do like having long, endless conversations with people so if you're up for that, cool. Doesn't matter though, we can talk about anything~

*3) Forms of communication -* I don't mind texting or emailing, and I also have a kik. My username is altarias. Other than that, I don't have any other social network accounts.

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* Nope! Just that I'm really awkward at first, so sorry in advance! :| :yes


----------



## HopelessFriend

1) *Who are you *- I'm 20, from the East Coast. I enjoy studying, exercising, meditation, and sometimes video games (Nintendo).

2) *What kind of friend are you looking for -* 20-24 age range, but anyone with maturity & wisdom is OK. I'd prefer female, since I've been raised by all sisters & a mother (my communication skills with males are rather weak). I enjoy listening to people about how they are, how they're feeling/thinking, and how their days go, etc. I hate talking about anything of a sexual nature so don't talk to me if you value that sort of thing.

3) *Forms of communication - *PM's, e-mail, & Skype

4) *Anything else you'd like to add - *Be honest.


----------



## meerkat17

this is a great idea! do we just message anyone we want to? (im new)
1) im 18 and from Georgia, US. Im interested in hearing about everything and anything really, but im personally into anime and kpop so i might fangirl sometimes if anyone wants to talk to me  i also like drawing, reading, and writing

2) i dont really have any specific requirements--just looking for nice people to talk to 

3) PM on here first, but email, facebook, tumblr, skype, anything works for me!

4)errr...i dont have a favorite color


----------



## laurensilv123

My name is Lauren, I'm 16 and live in Fort Lauderdale Florida. I like music, art, etc. I'm very shy, and would really like to chat with some people. Please find me on Facebook. Lauren silverman


----------



## EGamComp

*1) Who are you - age, location, interests/hobbies, personality traits, etc.. anything you think is important, idek???* 16, Utah, SA

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for - age requirements?? Similar interests as you??? Male/female? Just to chat with occasionally or like a deep relationship?? Idk you get the idea *Don't really care. Doesn't matter to me 

*3) Forms of communication - Will you be able to Facebook, Kik, Skype, Whatsapp, email, text, phone calls, etc* Whatsapp/Skype/text/Instagram. Really whatever. Maybe even phone calls, to practice social skills?

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* Nope


----------



## nomenclature

1) I'm an 18 year old male living in Alabama. I enjoy studying computer science and just studying in general. The world fascinates me, and I feel that the more I know the better off I am. As far as music and movies go, I listen to anything really as long as I'm in the mood for it and documentaries or dramas are my go-to films.

2) There isn't a particular age I'm looking for as long as the maturity is there and we aren't so far apart that we can't relate. I'd prefer female but male is okay as well. I'm just more accustomed to talking to females. So I'm up for talking with anyone really.

3) I don't have any social media accounts at the moment. I could do skype, kik, or email. If the friendship progressed enough then I don't see why texting would be a problem.

4) Nope.


----------



## idontknow782

*1) Who are you* - I'm 17 and I live in Pennsylvania. My name is Robert, I like a lot of stuff really. Other cultures, music, history, movies, video games. I spend a lot of time with music, anything from Led Zeppelin to Alice in Chains pretty much.
*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - I'm a little better at talking to females (maybe cause I grew up with them, I don't know) but either gender is fine. I guess someone with similar interests would be good, but honestly I'm willing to talk to anybody.

*3) Forms of communication* - Pm or Skype
*4) Anything else you'd like to add? Not really, don't be shy though 
*


----------



## Applebomb

1) I'm 17 and in Australia, I like reading, doing arty stuff, cooking, Pinterest, watching movies, learning things (bit of a nerd in that sense haha), and I'm not very good at talking to people but I think I'm alright after I get comfortable with someone 

2) just looking for a friend, preferably a girl idk, to talk to, sometimes about stupid things and sometimes about serious things. Prefer someone around the same age group so 16-18.

3) PM on here, I'm really shy at first so maybe Skype if we become close?


----------



## Alexander0

*1) Who are you -* I`m 17, High school student, living in Norway. I like reading and writing, playing videogames (ps3 mostly), movies and shows(pretty much anything), travelling and music. I`m sensitive and can be shy at first but i usually open up after a while and i always try to make whoever i`m talking to feel comfortable 

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for -* Anyone really, just wanna make some new friends, people around my age would be nice tho.

*3) Forms of communication -* Kik, Skype, Whatsapp.. whatever you prefer really, Pm me on here first though 

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* Idk :um


----------



## Anarchy

1) I'm a 17 year old girl from South Florida. I looove music, horseback riding, video games, traveling, computer programming/science, any kind of sport, writing, and photography. I'm easy going and everyone I meet says that I'm very easy to talk to.... too bad I'm too shy to start a conversation face to face. 

2) Someone around my age (15-25) would be great so we can relate to each other. I usually get along better with males, but I don't have a preference. As for conversation, I do want someone that I can trust and be myself with, but a simple chat and maybe playing some video games every so often would be cool too. 

3) Private messages, Skype, text, Kik, and emails. I don't have Facebook or anything.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

1) Costanza,17,I live in a small town in Italy. I think I'm quite sweet and caring....oh and I'm shy. I like pop/rock,indie rock and pop punk music,soccer (JUVENTUS 4 LIFE!!),rugby,fanfiction and my otp.

2) from 14 and up. I think if we like more or less the same things we can work. 

3) Facebook,Twitter (but I don't use them often),here,Instagram (same of FB and Twitter) and my mail. And in a few months I'll have whatsapp.


----------



## youmeatsix

*1) *i'm 15,i'm from germany,i like pop punk/hardcore bands and im kinda boring?? i also like drawing and criminal minds

*2) *maybe around 15-18, doesnt really matter though

*3) *email,kik,whatsapp

*4) *noooo


----------



## feathers10196

1.) im 18 im from Washington. I love art and music and karate
2.) id really love a penpal hopefully within fouryears of my age in both directions haha. I don't care if its boy or girl.
3.) I can text. chat on fb, and email. and write letters
4.) nope


----------



## jsmith92

Charlieisnotcool said:


> 1) Costanza,17,I live in a small town in Italy. I think I'm quite sweet and caring....oh and I'm shy. I like pop/rock,indie rock and pop punk music,soccer (JUVENTUS 4 LIFE!!),rugby,fanfiction and my otp.
> 
> 2) from 14 and up. I think if we like more or less the same things we can work.
> 
> 3) Facebook,Twitter (but I don't use them often),here,Instagram (same of FB and Twitter) and my mail. And in a few months I'll have whatsapp.


You like soccer lol me too.


----------



## RachRenee

1. 21, USA, Music.

2.Male or Female, 22 plus, Must dig music.

3. Kik,Skype.


----------



## Zack

1 - I am Zack. I am 32. I am loving, caring, generous and very amusing.

2 - Idk really. 18-22-y-o young men who look younger and who like talking about sex and sending me sexy photos. He must be cute and have tousled chestnut-brown hair and be a twink basically.

3 - On here. And Kik.

4 - I can beg if that helps.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

jsmith92 said:


> You like soccer lol me too.


Cool


----------



## Jerusalem96

1) 18, moving to UK for study, INTJ

2) Age close to mine, gender irrelevant. Politics, religion, philosophy, culture, physics, sports anything controversial and intellectual 

4) I'm bored these days


----------



## TabbyTab

Zack said:


> 1 - I am Zack. I am 32. I am loving, caring, generous and very amusing.
> 
> 2 - Idk really. 18-22-y-o young men who look younger and who like talking about sex and sending me sexy photos. He must be cute and have tousled chestnut-brown hair and be a twink basically.
> 
> 3 - On here. And Kik.
> 
> 4 - I can beg if that helps.


Hello pedobear


----------



## TabbyTab

1) I'm a 15 year old dweeb who likes art and men 

2) I guess I'm looking for someone who is in my age range, no older than lets say, 21? And male or female doesn't matter ~ I'd like to form friendships and bonds with people who don't just bail after a month or week of talking and shiz

3) I'm on just about every social media (no lifer over here lmao) but I'm most active on tumblr and facebook (only will give it if we become extremely close) I also have skype, tweeter, insta, and kik.

4) save the kittens


----------



## Rosie2

1) Who are you - Hi, I am 18 and from New Zealand  I am interested in acting, music (acousitic, indi, rock, alternative etc), animals and working out/keeping fit (I play netball, indoor netball, tennis and go to the gym regularly). I don't know about my personality.. I guess I am quite and honest?

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - I don't particularly mind, would prefer someone within a 4 year age bracket (16-20) but I don't care about anything else 


3) Forms of communication - Ah probably just on here and on kik  I don't really want to show what I look like and because of people on this site being primarily in other countries, phone calling/texting/skyping would be expensive and hard with time differences. 

4) Anything else you'd like to add? No nothing  Just feel free to message me on here, and I can add you on kik or we can just keep to chatting on here.


----------



## hingedthomas

ahhh u ****n legend.

i read that you want people with the same music interest, then you said it was on your profile, i was hoping not bull**** pop....and i was not disappointed. now that i got that outta the way.

1- 16 (just turned today), Melbourne, Australia or "STRAYA MATE!!!" is what its called over here, i LOVE skateboarding, thats my passion, i also love MMA, i train in jui jutsu and muay thai. i like the same type of music as you, but also alot more rock and heavy metal. E.G slipknot, ill nino, dry cell, shinedown, avenged sevenfold, seether, mushroom head, disturbed, linkin park, P.O.D. few bands off the top of my head. i like to read young adult science fiction, im currently reading "fear" from the "gone" series.

2- someone to talk to bout life troubles that is around my age, but also a casual chat is great.

3- skype, facebook.

4- I AM A RAPIST!! soo uhhh.......dont contact me if your not comfortable bout that.....lawl


----------



## candykittycat

*1) Who are you* - Hi, I'm 15 but I'll be 16 very soon and I live in Delaware, USA. I'm an INFP so I'm super shy and supposedly empathetic. I play violin and piano, though I think I might quit soon, I love writing, drawing, video games, and thinking about life and the universe and all that jazz. I also am developing an intense love of film, my favorites being Lord of the Rings and Donnie Darko. My favorite TV shows are Parks and Rec, Doctor Who, Hannibal, and Battlestar Galactica. I like alternative and indie music like the Arctic Monkeys and the Shins.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Preferably under 20, gender doesn't matter, and I don't really care how deep our relationship would go.

*3) Forms of communication* - If you could PM on here or via Tumblr that would be great (my url is luci-furr.tumblr.com) 
*
4) Anything else you'd like to add? *- Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## W2G

1) Who are youwho knows) hehehe my name is Steven im 18.... i live in Kansas city Missouri .. just got out of high-school now in college. my taste in music is a bit weird i fell in love with j-pop for some unknown reason ,i do enjoy most other types of music i just like that one the most..... i enjoy watching anime .....(now that i think of it , it came from that) i enjoy reading. i love being outside at night (im nocturnal ).. i will admit i dont really talk alot but i do love to listen 

2) What kind of friend are you looking for: hmmmmmmm..........age gender religion don't care in the slightest. as long as we get along im happy

3) Forms of communication: .......i have an email,facebook,the site right here, and a cell phone(flip phone) thats about it barely check my facebook 

4) Anything else you'd like to add? ..... just to be weird .... meow meow meow says the dog? welcome to the twilight zone(says in deep tv like voice) ......hehehehehe...... :3


----------



## Fey

*1) Who are you* - I'm 5teen and from New Zealand. I like swimming, TUMBLR, shopping, drawing, skating, fashion and I'm vegan. I'll talk about almost anything but if you start bringing sports in to the conversation, you're going to be doing like 90% of the talking because I have no clue. I have my moments of being a clown and my sarcasm is real dry but I'll try keep it away for the most part.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Anyone around my age I guess? Good friends to talk to would be nice but occasional chat is a good start too!

*3) Forms of communication* - I can kik and Skype or just talk on here if you really want to. Will do snapshot too once I actually get it. 

*4) Anything else you'd like to add? *I once caught 9 grapes in my mouth consecutively. Once.


----------



## BAH




----------



## journeyman

1) Who are you - 16, interested in: bodybuilding, music, fishing

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - anyone from 15-16-17-18yo, i'd like to have a female friend

3) Forms of communication - Facebook & Kik


----------



## connor91

1) Who are you - I'm 17 and from England. I love life and I love living life. I enjoy the outdoors, traveling, restaurants, laughing, going to cultural events, and socializing with quality people. I generally enjoy making new friends. 

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - Anybody from 16-18 I guess. But I class myself as a mature guy so anybody who wants to give me a message, feel free.

3) Forms of communication - I have Kik, Skype and Snapchat. Facebook is too personal to give out on here 

4) Anything else you'd like to add? I'm very opinionated about things.


----------



## Bluealbum

1) Who am I? - 16 yo. I think of myself as the polar opposite of one of those apathetic, cold types. I enjoy obscure rock music and sad time-travel movies (#HIPSTER F*G). I watch anime like the majority of SA-sufferers lol. I'm also a filthy casual (gamer). I like drawing and writing and reading and---

2) What kind of friend are you looking for? - Funny people. People who think I'm funny (jk obviously nobody would respond to this if that was a requirement).

3) Forms of communication - PM me for my Skype ID. I don't videocall though.

4) Add stuff - I'm relatively easygoing so literally talk to me about anything, I am 99.9999999999% likely not going to be weirded out or offended by what you say.


----------



## Bluealbum

WOW just realised this was posted a full year ago. Surely the people posting on this thread aren't looking for friends anymore? I just messaged like 5 of them, completely oblivious to the post date. Sorry everybody, you do NOT have to reply.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

1) Who are you - I'm a 15 year old male... extremely shy in real life (duh)... uhm wat are my personality traits.... i think I'm annoying and vaguely funny if you have a weird sense of humor... and creative? :I I like to watch Youtube and play video games... and write stories... ok that's enough

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - I don't really care what kind of person you are I'm getting a bit desperate  I'd prefer if you weren't over 18 because that feels a bit creepy o_o

3) Forms of communication - email is what the cool kids use.. and I can skype but I only use text chat (no microphone or video)because my parents are upstairs lol.... 

4) Anything else you'd like to add? nope... if you send me a PM that will make my day o_o.... Getting pms is very nice although I take a while to respond because I like to plan out the perfect amazing response in my head :>


----------



## GGTFM

69th REPLY!!!!! :lol


----------



## Nothing123

Haha love this idea!! 

1) Who are you? 

Answer:

My name is Melly ^^ For those who havent already checked out my profile (haha!) I'm 21, almost 22.

Living in Sydney, Australia I currently work at a company called jay jays which is a fashion label only available in Aus.
I love animals, cake, going for walks, anime,watching movies in general, thunderstorms, and reading 

2) What kind of friend are you looking for? 

Answer; 

Someone within ages of (ideally) 18-25 female or male ^^ i'd like to be able to meet up with u guys so we can hang out, 
so if ur anxiety stops u from leaving the house, well.... i'd still like to talk to you!
But i would ideally love to make friends in Sydney area who i can meet up with ^^

3.) Forms of comminication. 

Answer: Once u get to know me and i decide ur not a crazy axe weilding maniac i'll let u know 

4) Anything else?

Answer: Give me cake!


----------



## Last of the Time Lords

1) Who are you? - I am a 15 year old lonely girl looking to make friends. I spent most of my time reading, watching TV shows (Sherlock, Supernatural, Doctor Who, Game of Thrones, The Big Bang Theory, Friends), browsing 9gag, making stupid jokes and dreaming about the life I could have. I'm learning English in a language high school and my big dream is to live in England one day. I'm just as shy online as I am in real life but I promise that I'll try my best to keep the conversation going. 
2) What kind of friend are you looking for? - It really doesn't matter, anyone who is willing to talk to me is welcome
3.) Forms of comminication. - my kik is iik1006 but I could also use anything else you want


----------



## anxious1998

*1) Who are you* - I'm a 16-year-old girl. I'm quiet obviously but I would like to think I am a kind person and a good listener (or reader in this case). I'm a bit of a curious person and I enjoy reading about other people's lives and what they have experienced just because I find it intriguing. I think I'm an empathetic person as a result of SA and I hate when people are feeling down about themselves or when individuals are going through a tough period in their life (I wish I could help them). I really like the Internet, but I also love popular culture and I love reading interesting articles, like human interest stories or articles about contemporary issues (just anything interesting). I like staying up to date with the news and I dislike being the last person to know something, so I always try to check what's happening in the news.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - I guess it would be good to have a friend around my age but ultimately I guess I don't care who you are, male or female. I just want a kind friend, and I would especially love to have a friend who is understanding of the issues that I come across as a result of SA (as it is hard to find someone understanding in real life as no one close to me has experienced my level of SA), and I would also like to return the favour.

*3) Forms of communication* - I have anxiety over giving away too many personal details just in case someone I know finds me so I wouldn't use my real Facebook or anything. I would be willing to set up a Gmail or an account on another website, or we could just talk through personal messaging on this website.

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* At this point in time I think maybe having someone to talk to would be helpful for myself, so I would appreciate it


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

*1) Who are you: * 17 year old chick from nyc. I've been told I'm a good listener. I like all types of music but i probably listen to house the most. I love animation...drawing...and...idk what else to talk about.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for:* I'm open to anyone. Being open minded is enough, tbh. I don't care about gender, sex, race, religion, sexuality. But I would appreciate someone who isn't super sensitive b/c I could be very blunt at times.

*3) Forms of communication:* Facebook...texting...THIS WEBSITE. But I prefer texting of the 3.

*4) Anything else you'd like to add:* I can go into random periods where I don't respond to texts, phone calls, etc. They probably last for 2 days on average. It doesn't happen too often though. Also I go off on tangents A LOT.


----------



## Cmasch

*1) Who are you* - 22 year old guy, from Nebraska in the United States. I like to play guitar, watch movies, read, play videos games, surf the internet, and hopefully add more hobbies soon. I'm a pretty quiet guy, but once i get to know you i have a weird, goofy, and dark sense of humor or "humour" for the people not from the states lol .

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Doesn't really matter. I try not to judge people, Female, Male, Alien, whatever you are. I do have a dark sense of humor though, so maybe not someone who's offended easily?

*3) Forms of communication* - Start with this site, or Skype chat, then maybe Facebook, and phone number, email, I have an AIM account i can dig up again too, i just don't use it much.


----------



## Cmasch

Just realized i posted in teen section sorry , You can still add me though lmao.


----------



## JayLee38

1) Hi, My names Carl, I am 19 and from Sheffield, England. I have a keen interest in music, gaming and films. And food is life. I have the sort of personality that if your having a bad day I will surely make you laugh, No doubt in that, How ever you will master the face palm technique in the process  I am basicly like Chandler Bing from the F.R.I.E.N.D.S tv show  Anything else you should know? Yeah, I have a kitten that would make your heart melt 

2) I have no idea ;O

3) I can communicate via Facebook, Twitter, Kik, Skype, Whatsapp, BBM, E-mail, text, phone calls and pretty much anything. Except Tumblr. I am anti tumblr

4) Yes please I would love to add something else. Now there's so much I would like to add but there's so much to put and so little room  Should it be a couple of my favourite quotes? Maybe a joke or two 
Or maybe... Just maybe  I should share some pizza with you all....










Sorry to slow.. The cat ate it ;O


----------



## CastawayGaming

1) I'm a 17 year old male from the UK. I enjoy video games, watching tv series like HIMYM (even though it's now finished) and the walking dead. I like all kinds of music (nightcore has really grown on me recently :b )..... god i sound boring.
2) Im looking for people between 16-20 preferably. Gender doesn't matter, but I would like a female friend as I sometimes I like the opinion of the opposite gender. 
3) PM on here first, but once I get to know you any form of communication is fine. 
4) I just want to talk to someone where I don't have to make the whole conversation.


----------



## civilized worm

1) *Who are you* - age-18, location-Oregon U.S., interests/hobbies-music,reading, personality traits-friendly,kind

2) *What kind of friend are you looking for* - anyone 15-20, male or female, just want to talk to people.

3) *Forms of communication *- can call, text, email, would want to PM first.


----------



## Zxcfg

Might as well give this a try.

*1. Who are you* - 15 yo guy. Likes Doctor Who, Game of Thrones, a variety of video games (particularly RPGs). Ha, this sounds so nerdy but I guess it's just what I'm into. As for musical tastes, I don't really have any. Just a bunch of songs from a variety of genres I think are good. I enjoy banter and dry humour if it isn't personal. Not really into sports, but that's because I'm just naturally bad at them and I think watching them is boring as hell.

*2. What kind of friend are you looking for* - 14-17 yo male or female (although preferably female because I don't have any female friends or acquaintances at the moment haha, but idc really.) I don't care if we don't share similar interests either, just cause it's interesting to 'share' stuff.

*3. Forms of communication* - PM on here first, for hopefully obvious reasons. Facebook is really the only thing I use for communication, so when we get to know each other a bit better we can add each other on there.


----------



## Brawk Shady

1. I'm 15, and I'm from Buffalo. I like basically anything to do with science. I also like video games like Minecraft. I like to listen to Eminem, but songs like "Mockingbird" and "Not Afraid" rather than the ones with sexual jokes in them. 

2. It can be anybody, but preferably someone with common interests with me. 

3. Facebook


----------



## macrotus

Brawk Shady said:


> 1. I'm 15, and I'm from Buffalo. I like basically anything to do with science. I also like video games like Minecraft. I like to listen to Eminem, but songs like "Mockingbird" and "Not Afraid" rather than the ones with sexual jokes in them.
> 
> 2. It can be anybody, but preferably someone with common interests with me.
> 
> 3. Facebook


You definitely have more class than the average 15 year old girl.


----------



## aloneinmythoughts

1. I'm 15 from New Jersey. I am really really awkward and shy when you get to know me but after a while I may talk a lot more. I like anime and reading. Right now I am into Japanese rock, David bowie and Marilyn Manson. 

2. Someone around my age and share somewhat of the same interests as me

3. Text, Facebook, kik


----------



## pudding

im 18 and from socal !! i like drawing and playing video games (though i cant afford any!!) my fav shows rn are steven universe and hxh. im not picky w/ music tbh

2) some1 around my age. preferably girls or nb people

3) i have kik, text, & line


----------



## Shizuma

*1) Who are you - * almost 19, law student, France. INTJ. Like boxing, running, reading (even if I haven't a lot of time to do that now) and politics and what's going through the world. Don't like video games. Listen to all kind of music and really enjoy rap. Love to stay at home watching movies. Enjoy bars and alcohol a bit too much. Friendly and very curious.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for -* no close-minded ppl. Age doesn't matter. It can be occasionally or often.

*3) Forms of communication -* Facebook and/or email. Maybe text and phone calls but only if you live in Europe.


----------



## Enochian

1. I'm 19, and I live in California. I like Science Fiction, Superheroes, Technology, Psychology, and Music. I want to become a writer. 

2. Anyone who wants to talk to me is welcome, and appreciated.  

3. This site, Email, or Facebook.

4. To elaborate on my interests, I like Star Trek, Star Wars, Star Gate, Marvel Comics, Harry Potter, Eragon, Dresden Files, to name a few. I also play a lot of video games, and watch anime. Personality wise, I'm pretty shy, and I'm not great at communicating verbally. I can be funny, occasionally, and I'm much more eloquent when communicating by text.


----------



## TorturedByLife

1. I'm a 17 year old from Finland. I like to play soccer and videogames (mostly league of legends these days). I like anime and animals.

2. Anyone

3. Private messages, facebook or line app


----------



## Chelsalina

*1) Who are you* - The name's Chelsea, I'm 16 and living in Michigan. I've been playing piano since I was about five years old. I love to rap and sing, I have the Sing karaoke app in the apple store so if you wanna hear me singing or rapping just search up chelsalina. Music is a HUGE passion of mine. Although I don't know what I want to be when I grow up, I know it's going to be related to music.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Preferably someone around my age.

*3) Forms of communication* - Instagram, skype, FB

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* - Idk if you care or not but I'm Korean, specifically South Korean if you're wondering if I'm from the north (yes people do ask me if I'm from NK).


----------



## Zack

TabbyTab said:


> Hello pedobear


Thanks for the insult, but unfortunately under-age males do nothing for me. There is a difference between young-looking 18-to-21-year-old males and under-age males which I probably can't explain very well to a 15-year-old female.


----------



## TabbyTab

Zack said:


> Thanks for the insult, but unfortunately under-age males do nothing for me. There is a difference between young-looking 18-to-21-year-old males and under-age males which I probably can't explain very well to a 15-year-old female.


Wellll I just found it very odd and creepy for a 33 year old posting in a teen friend ship section. Not to mention your post is blatantly sexual so the first thing I thought was pedo.


----------



## Zack

TabbyTab said:


> Wellll I just found it very odd and creepy for a 33 year old posting in a teen friend ship section. Not to mention your post is blatantly sexual so the first thing I thought was pedo.


Just having some fun. I would hardly go into the teen area to pick up someone! I don't even think 18- or 19-year-olds post there very much as they probably don't want to spend much time in an area where children post. I can't even remember what I wrote now.


----------



## TabbyTab

Zack said:


> Just having some fun. I would hardly go into the teen area to pick up someone! I don't even think 18- or 19-year-olds post there very much as they probably don't want to spend much time in an area where children post. I can't even remember what I wrote now.


Lol okay well I apologize for the insult, sense you certainly aren't a pedo. But ye thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Zack

TabbyTab said:


> Lol okay well I apologize for the insult, sense you certainly aren't a pedo. But ye thanks for clarifying.


No problem.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

Hmm.

*1.)* 18, Canada, AB. Kind of a jerk, but I can nice. I like anime and extreme music; everything I do is based around those two elements (yes, I'm a loser). I'm working on a hentai visual novel with a small team (my role is mainly programming/music), and I have a few gorenoise projects.

*2.)* I like people with similar interests. I hate stupid people. My standards of acceptance are way higher than they have any right to be. Blah.

*3.)* Skype.


----------



## Lonly Cat

*1) Who are you* - I'm 18, from Israel. I'm a cat lover. love anime, rock music, reading and drawing.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for*- Someone around my age who also looking for friends.

*3) Forms of communication *- This site, Kik or Skype.


----------



## Halloweenhead

*1) Who are you - * I'm a 17 year old girl, I'm from a small country in western Europe. I like indie/rock/punk/pop-punk music (I'm very diverse), digital art, animals and reading books. I also like watching shows like Family Guy and Community.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for -* Someone around my age and it would be nice if we shared some interests.

*3) Forms of communication - *This site, Skype, Email, Tumblr.


----------



## Recessive J

*1) Who are you* 18M UK, likes punk/pop punk music, animals, horror movies, videogames, football and pizza

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for -* Just someone I can talk to and be weird with, maybe share tips for SA and stuff. I'd also :heart someone who I could talk to about music, just please shut me up if I talk too long because I can talk non-stop for days about music xD

Guys and girls welcome, I'd prefer someone around my age though 

*3) Forms of communication -* Kik, Skype, maybe facebook, and PM on here ofc 

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* fudge


----------



## jamery

This is actually a great idea! 
1) I'm Josh, I'm 17 and I'm from Washington DC. I'm an introvert of course but when I get to know someone I come out of my shell a lot more. Don't get me wrong I'm still scared of meeting new people or doing certain social things but it helps when I have a friend with me. I love working on cars and driving fasttt. My favorite car is the E30 M3. Oh I also love video games. I just finished the Mass Effect trilogy and damn was it great! Now I'm playing Alien: Isolation and it's soo scary 
2) I guess I'm looking for anyone around my age and of either sex. It would be awesome if you shared the same interests. I'm trying to stay away from deep relationships just because I have attachment issues and don't want to be sad if something happens. 
3) I can't call or text because s#!t will hit the fan if my mom sees I'm talking to people out of state. I can snapchat, kik, Facebook maybe but that's after I trust you enough with all that information haha, and if you have a ps3 we can play together.


----------



## agg

*1) Who are you*
19 year old female human from northern ca. I draw (example on my avatar thingamajig.) I am an art nerd. I play an mmo called Aion NA (ISRAPHEL ELYOS 4 LIFE.) I like shows ranging from Korean dramas, some anime to breaking bad, game of thrones. If you like vine or watch Sourcefed/Philip defranco on YouTube you just earned +9001 life points (if not, that's kewl too. I'm in too way too many things to mention here, so surely we'll have something in common.)

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - 
A friend around my age would be preferred. Male/female/other, I'll take 'em all. (Must be ok with me sending links to funny/weird videos cut I do that rather often >->; Also it would be nice to talk to someone with similar views on religion.

*3) Forms of communication* -
I have kik, skype, whatsapp, you name it (except fb, fb is the ILLUMINATI o-o) I mostly use skype, I like to keep my Skype private until I really get to know someone, then text messaging/skype voice or video calls might be a thing as well.

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?*[/QUOTE] 9+10=21


----------



## fowlpf5251

*Hi*

A Friendship Application?:?
At first I was very confused but the more I read I realized what a great idea this is.
1.) 15 year old girl living in The Middle of Nowhere, Florida. I like drawing, actually I'm more of a doodler in spare time. I have a slight obsession with AHS and an addiction to coffee. I also swim competitively (I don't do land sports)
2.) 13 - 18 years old. Sounds like a good range. I'll be friends with anyone who gets my personality.
3.) I'm not really into technology and I'm still figuring out this website (yeah I'm new) ... so if you message me on here great! I will try my best to figure out how to reply.
4.) I love foood!


----------



## leoj

1. 17 year old male, somewhere in Canada, I like hockey(big suprise)

2.Any gender around 14-20 years old. You have to be REALLY COOL to qualify.

3. Facebook and stuff


----------



## IamGroot

ok I posted on this thread a while back, but I haven't been on the site in months and i'm looking forppl to chat with

I'm an 18 yr old girl from MN, I can talk about pretty much anything but my fav things are YouTube, videogames(mostly gta right now but I play other stuff) tv(mostly bobs burgers lol but I just started watching some anime on amazon) I'm not really a big music nerd so I cant talk to you about Swedish punk bands, but I like to think my tastes are pretty diverse and I'm open to new artists. I'm also into science and history(pretty nerdy) and I like to read as well.

Preferably someone who is my age, at the risk of sounding like a pedo lol I'd say 16 to 21 but honestly doesn't matter if you think we've got a lot in common. Gender doesn't matter, I'm cool w/ all the above  Religion, sexuality etc. non-issues but I'm really interested in different view points if you are comfortable.

You can message me on here, text me at 651-337-3488 if you are in us/Canada or kik me at RobSwanson1996(I know its weird)


----------



## TabbyTab

Dang everyone sounds so rad here I'm jealous


----------



## Grace5155

1) 15 years old (turning 16 in a couple months), Illinois, INFP (suuuuper emotional but I bottle up my feelings most of the time and way too idealistic for my own good), open-minded, feminist, agnostic/agnostic-theist, I love music and literature but I haven't played guitar in months and my writing sucks.

2) It'd be really nice to have like a deep friendship, I've always wanted one of those. I don't really have any friends unless you count like my immediate family. 

3) Facebook, email, and text. Message me on here if you want to talk with me.

4) I feel like incompetent and depressed pretty often, so if you struggle stuff like that then I would be willing to talk with you openly about that.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

TabbyTab said:


> Dang everyone sounds so rad here I'm jealous


same


----------



## Omanomadingdong

16, Male, Pennsylvania. Favorite pastimes are slowly killing my body with cigarettes. I do love me some cancer sticks.

I don't know, man. I hate filling out forms, man! Girls my age are cool... so are guys I suppose. Just please accept dark, disgusting humor or we can't be friends.

Skype... I suppose. My FB and other stuff is private unless I decide to befriend you. God I'm drunk... Just, hit me up or something on SAS.

Uh... my friendship consists of dark humor and insulting you affectionately. I'm straight, so no funny business guys! You gotta pay for that! *studio audience cheers as credits roll*


----------



## Coniglio28

I posted on here a while ago and I met some really lovely people so it'd be fun to meet some more. 

I'm Ellie, I'm almost 17 and I live in the UK. I love art and music and spend most of my time watching movies or walking my two dogs. I like reading, games, watching tv shows, animals, being outside (especially the beach) and I like talking to new people.

I really don't mind who I talk to, any gender, religion etc is fine but I'd prefer it if you were under 20.

I have Skype and kik but email and messages on here are fine too. If you'd like to talk please message me on here to get my other contact info since they've changed from my last post.


----------



## Shy Girl14

1. I'm 14 from Texas and I live in Louisiana. I enjoy video games,cooking, swimming, tennis, drawing and listening to music. I like puppies, pizza, nachos, 80s music, amusement parks, carnivals, and arcades etc. I'm emotional, compassionate, shy, moody, caring and bubbly.

2. I don't care as long as your nice.

3. Twitter(ILovePizza2000), Ask.fm(ILoveNamine)

4. I dunno I love Halloween and I'm obsessed with past memories.


----------



## CompO

*Hi!*

1.) I am 14, 15 in june, live in Northern california and I spend my time playing videogames(don't have a console through). I'm the guy who you ask to plan something out when you have an idea. When you say "how about we do this" i would plan it for you(think about the process). I play dota and league, world of tanks, war thunder, and quite a lot more. Its not all videogames, I *kinda* worked with basic photoshop, bandicam, audacity and windows movie maker(i am aware its not, ahem, the best). Thats how i made my youtube videos.

2.) I'm looking for anybody who would like to talk, but im not the guy you occasionally chat with, its all or nothing. But still, people my age would be the best anyway. You will have to come up with topics but i sill occasionally too.

3.) kik me (CompOlog). Ask me any questions, preferably on kik. You can also skype me (goal552)


----------



## Amandus

1.) 15 year old American. I like equestrianism, music, art, science, philosophy, and different Internet stuff. INTP personality type.

2.) Around my age, and should have similar interests.

3.) Stay on this website for now. We might come to an agreement about another site in the future, but I don't use social networks much. Phone calls can't happen.


----------



## Spirit queen

1) Im 16 year old from Georgia (US). Im a big nerd and I love animation (and im also trying to get into anime, lol). Some of my favorites include Steven Universe, Legend of Korra, Avatar: The Last Airbender,Gravity Falls, MLP and Disney. I also draw alot.

2) I prefer to make friends with 15-18 yr olds, but I'll chat with anyone really. 

3)Kik: bae_maxx
Tumblr: Spirit--queen.tumblr.com
You can also text or email me if you want.


----------



## UncreativeUsername

Hey! I just started using this site and feel like this is a good place to start and to meet new people.
1) *Who are you* -I'm 16, male, in central Massachusetts. I like to watch TV and movies, listen to music, and read although I haven't really read much lately. In person I'm really quiet and quirky, kind of awkward but kind and can talk openly with people who I've gotten to know well.

2) *What kind of friend are you looking for* - I don't know. I feel like I want to meet someone with common interests and see how it goes from there. Most people my age seem to be putting age requirements at 14-20, so that seems good for now.

3) *Forms of communication* - I can usually do a lot with this, but private messaging on is fine at first.

4)* Anything else you'd like to add?*- Um... not really.


----------



## Earthshine

*1) * - Im 17, I live in Penticton BC Canada, I like progressive rock, playing Minecraft and surfing the interwebs. One of my biggest strengths is that I know how to laugh at myself. I might seem really odd at first because I don't have good writing skills or anything, but once you get to know me after a little bit and I start to trust you, I can be really cool. My personality type is ISFP.

*2) -* I'm not part of any cliques in real life or on the internet. And I don't have any friend on the internet. I want a true friend, male or female, I like having female friends better because I'm less afraid to show my emotions that way. I want someone who I can talk to deeply but also just fool around with. I think I just defined what a friend is to me. I dont care if we don't have similar interests, it just means that we can have better conversations. Probably anything under 25

*3) * - Facebook, Skype, Email
*4) *I get really lonely all the time because I basically live by myself now. Anyone can feel free to message me


----------



## aj4542

1) I'm male, 16 from the UK. I like rock music, and play guitar, bass piano and sing. I like comic books, sci fi and cats. I'm lonely, dont have many friends, and kinda just want to talk to somebody who doesn't hate me.
2) literally anyone who wants to talk to me. Preferably around 15-18.
3) message me here and I'll probably give you my Skype or whatsapp.
4) every few days I get really depressed, just warning you.


----------



## panickyprincess

*1) Who are you?* 
I live in the US, if you speak to me I'll probably reveal more personal info about myself. I have an irrational fear of strangers on the internet. Anyway, as far as hobbies go, I like art, playing guitar, sfx makeup, makeup, dyeing my hair constantly, reading nonfiction, crafting, etc. Anything artsy basically. I also have a bit of an edgy look I guess, but don't let that scare you!

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for - age requirements?? Similar interests as you??? Male/female? Just to chat with occasionally or like a deep relationship?? Idk you get the idea*
Probably someone between the ages of 16/17-19, but it doesn't really matter. I am willing to speak to anyone as long as you are nonjudgmental. 

*3) Forms of communication - Will you be able to Facebook, Kik, Skype, Whatsapp, email, text, phone calls, etc*
I don't have a smartphone, so I'd prefer either fb or messaging on here I guess?

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?* 
If I take a while to reply, it's nothing personal. I am either at work or being a chicken about talking to people since I'm super anxious. Other than that, I can't think of much else. You can ask me about pretty much anything. I promise I'm nicer than I sound!


----------



## Raimee

*1)* Who are you? I'm seventeen, a girl and live in the States. I draw, read, write, sing, and game. I really enjoy WoW and Smite, as well as a variety of RPGs(Dragon Age being my all-time favorite) and interactive dramas(Heavy Rain, Beyond: Two Souls, etc). I kind of enjoy anime, but not as much anymore, and read a lot of webcomics with the intention of making my own some day.

*2)* What kind of friend are you looking for? No age requirements, but I would prefer people to be 15-30, just because we'd probably share more interest, but whoever feels like talking to me... go ahead and talk to me ^^. No gender preference, though a girl friend could be nice-- all I have to talk to are a buncha dudes.

*3)* Forms of communication: Facebook is a maybe, as is my number. Might take a little for me to want to give those out. But, I can be contacted on here and my Skype is xgracie.bear. Just don't expect us to talk or something on the first... week :F. I use it mostly for IMing. I had a KiK and Snapchat, but I uninstalled them because I have no friends who actively use them. 

*4)* Anything else you'd like to add? It's hard for me to talk about anything if it doesn't involve Youtube, video games, or anything geeky. I also roleplay. Not... sexually. Think D&D. Something else... something else... well, I can have both a mature and childish sense of humor. It'll start to come out after some talking . I've been told I'm funny, but I think I fall a little short.


----------



## Enochian

1) I'm a 19 year old male and I live in the Bay Area, California. I play a lot of video games, including Skyrim, Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Star Wars Battlefront 2, Fallout, Shadows of Mordor, Diablo 2, and Command and Conquer, to name a few. I also like a lot of books, movies, and television shows. I'm part of many fandoms and can discuss just about any "geek" related subject at length. 

2) Someone who has similar interests would be nice. Age isn't a factor, neither is geographical location. I'm open to friendship with pretty much anyone, I'm not at all picky. I make an effort to respond to anyone who messages me at least once a day, and I treat people on the internet the same way I treat people in "real life."


3) Facebook, Skype, and SAS.


4) I'm shy, I try to be funny sometimes, I have Aspergers Syndrome, people ask me if I play Basketball everywhere I go, and I spend most of my time indoors on the computer. Not much else to know.


----------



## SchroedingersKatt

1)Hi! 
My name's Elin and I'm a 17 (in like a month) yr old girl from Sweden, i really love playing video games( on ps3/4 and computer I have too many games to count) I also watch alot of people playing games on youtube- favorites are roosterteeth/funhaus, reading- basically all I do and I watch a few tv series, like Avatar-both of 'em, Supernatural, Teen wolf, Sherlock, Sons of Anarchy and movies- prefer comedy and action, i love listening to music, don't rly have a favorite genre I like just about all of them (except country lol) and yeah, I like science/history/astronomy, I'm an atheist as well and I might be a little awkward socially speaking in the beginning as I haven't had anyone to really talk to besides family and stuff in like 2 yrs 

2) Well, under/around 20 preferably whichever gender you are doesn't matter to me rly, umm probably someone with the same interests as me so that we have something to talk about, and well personality doesn't rly matter tbh so long as you're not like racist/homophobic/sexist etc 

3) Here I guess, there's not much use rly for social sites if you have noone to talk to lol, but I could probably set something so long as it's free I guess, I do have a tumblr tho

4) I have had depression- it's getting better, and I'm like super anxious with showing who I am, like my personality and making the first move and whatever so like just writing this is kinda hard for me but I'll rly try with anyone who wants to talk


----------



## Furio

*1) Who are you* - I am 16 , my hobbies include avoiding my peers, sleeping, eating, writing, terrible sketches here and there, reading about pharmaceuticals and psychedelics. Looking at my past and future with a pessimistic attitude, and not smiling in social settings. I like any genre of music as long as it's not "radio music". I am Linux fanboy I guess.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - 
Someone who is not an idiot. Someone who is at least somewhat similar. I

*3) Forms of communication* - This site and email. Maybe other forms if there is a legitimate friendship.
*4) Anything else you'd like to add?*
Not sure, *check my about me on my profile I guess*. I am not as awkward or as unpleasant as I seem this is just a poor introduction. It would be really cool to have something to look forward to ( a potential conversation) when I get home or whenever. I live in the US if that's important.


----------



## thetown

*1) Who are you*

I'm 18 yo from the United States, who is just looking for person to casually chat with every now and then. Overall, I'm a pretty chill person, but I can get stuff done even though I sleep 15 hours a day. I love to dance, travel, and eat  I doodle a lot in class when I'm bored, but I karaoke when no one's looking. I also read a bit of manga if you are into that. Oh, I also drown myself with music (classical, pop, anything really) when I'm stressed out or just relaxing. My personality trait is INTJ, although in some other tests I'm INFJ. I'm kind of an ambivert, and can talk in social situations when the time calls for it, but I glorify my quiet side.

Also I like K-pop too c:

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for*

I'll talk with pretty much any age group, I guess, but I would prefer if you were around the same age as I am. (16-21)? I don't discriminate so male or female, it doesn't really mind me. I would prefer a casual chat but if you want to get to know me more, I don't really mind it at all.

*3) Forms of communication*

I have a Skype, kik, and Facebook. Texting is a maybe cuz' bills are too expensive yo! Email is fine too I guess but I wouldn't probably be there all the time.

PM for my account!

*4) Anything else you'd like to add?*

I hope to talk and get to know you!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

*1) Who are you* - 22 , Auckland , New Zealand. Hobbies : I have recently enjoyed gardening , walking , reading about medical science , music, anime.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Someone I could have intellectual discussions ( about anything) with.

*3) Forms of communication* - Email, or text if in the same country


----------



## Ella Shae

1) Who are you - 15, Australia, I dont have many interests, I like music, I'm pretty shy at first but after a bit I start to open up.

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - 18 and under. Gender doesn't matter. 

3) Forms of communication - Kik, Skype(no video for now), email, text, phone calls(Don't have any credit it at the moment but whatever)


----------



## Darkmaster006

*1) Who are you* - 17. I like anime (haven't seen so many, I'm picky) and some shows, music (and discovering new non-popular music, too), reading (particularly fantasy, (rad)feminism and anarchism), walking

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Uhm, 14/15 to 18. Similar interests, I guess.

*3) Forms of communication* - Kik, Skype, Tumblr just message me and we'll exchange!

*4) Anything else you'd like to add? *Not really, I may send images when idk what to write.


----------



## natsucr7

1) I'm a 16 y/o male and I hail from the United Arab Emirates. I'm originally an Indian tho. My love for gaming and anime is prioritized over everything else. I also like sports, reading, and basically anything really. I'm a huge chatterbox and I love to get along with people. ^_^

2) Around 15 and 16. Female with similar interests. I'm looking for a deep relationship/LDR.

3) Facebook, Whatsapp, Skype, etc. PM me and I'll let you know.

4) Nuh-uh.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

prettypony said:


> 1) My name's Brittany, I'm 17, and I live in the US. I enjoy video games, books, shopping, cooking, anime, The Walking Dead, Regular Show, Friends, other stuff. I'm shy, a good listener, and I'm usually more talkative when I get to know you better. ^^ 2) Gender doesn't matter, but I prefer someone who is around my age, maybe 15-20? I prefer people who are open minded and aren't quick to judge. Also it would be cool we had similar interests.  3) Pm on here. 4) I'm really weird. lol.


Neat my name is Brittany too  Brittany's unite!!!!!!!!!

BG: im bubbly , schweet lol, like anime ,games..im def a texter so If I get your number be prepared lol ^^ 
but im also in school so.... yah

for me the age ranges from I guess 20 to 27 ... (I dont want to talk to anyone younger than 20 bc I don't want to be seen as a weirdo/creep.... nor anyone older than 27 bc i don't want to talk a weirdo/creep ^___^ )


----------



## Mikko

1) I'm 18 y.o girl from Indonesia. My hobbies are chatting, listening to music, playing games.

2) 18+ since I like older people to be my friends :lol Both male and female are okay.

3) I prefer Facebook or Skype.

4) If you are interested, add me to your friend list and PM me if you want to be contacted through Facebook or Skype or both of them!


----------



## bibio32

*1) *Who are you - 19, male, TN, USA
i like collecting (records+tapes) music and making music, writing, riding my bike, cooking, like road trips, gardening, the outdoors and whatnot, i like playing video games sometimes, i like anime..oh and when i get into a tv show i get really obsessed with it
i'm pretty introverted, i daydream a lot

*2)* Age doesn't really matter to me, interests don't matter too much i guess, gender doesn't matter too much although a female would be cool since i don't really have female friends, uhh..i mean chatting's cool but id like a long term friend...i'd like a friend that i can talk about pretty much anything with.

*3)* skype, phone, kik, email

*4)* uhh...i just made some banana bread. i like it.


----------



## lynnekitten

1) Who are you - I'm 15, and I'm from the US. I like tumblr, reading, music, and sharks. I would say I'm boring and awkward idk.

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - Around my age and I want someone I can talk to all the time.

3) Forms of communication - Text, Kik, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Tumblr, pretty much everything.

4) Anything else you'd like to add? Strawberry milk tho


----------



## Nameless001

1) Who are you - I am 16 from the USA, I love the X-Files, and blue is my favorite color.

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - I am looking for someone around 15-18, gender does not matter, and I would like an actual friend to be able to talk to and be myself around.

3) Forms of communication - I'd like to get to know the person a bit on here first before Skyping or anything like that. 

4) Anything else you'd like to add? - I am EXTREMELY shy. So if I do not reply back immediately, do not take it offensively. I am probably just sitting there contemplating on what to say, or if I should say anything at all.


----------



## ruthy24

1) I am a sixteen year old girl from Canada. I consider music as my main interest. I am a quiet person but once we get to know each other I can be very talkative. 

2)I am looking for a true friend. You don't necessarily have to be my age. But close enough in age to be able to relate. It would be cool if we could talk about our music interests and maybe recommend new music to listen to. However, I am up to having a conversation about almost anything. 

3) Facebook, email, maybe texting if you live in Canada. 

4) I'm just looking to make a good friend.


----------



## meghankira

1) I'm Meghan, I'm 17 and from Michigan. I enjoy netflix, dance and animals. I'm kind of a grammar nazi and bad grammar is a pet peeve of mine (keep that in mind lol). I;m going to be a senior in high school.

2) I don't care about the age as long as it's not super far off I guess. Looking to make some close friends, don't care about gender

3) facebook, twitter, imessage, instagram. Just message me!


----------



## nordision

1) Who are you - My name is Eduard, I'm 18 years old, I live in Romania, I enjoy reading books, history, politics, foreign languages, walking in the park, museums, I'm a very big introvert, I hate crowds, drugs, alcohol, big parties, I don't have friends, I like to stay home with my books, my music is: rock, trance, house. From september I will be a student at the politics science university.

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - Someone betwen 16-19, I want to talk with a girl(my comuncation skills with males are weak) with similar interests as me but it's not really a must have, I like to talk about anything, I want someone normal with a calm and decent lifestyle, I had enough of people who just know to party hard, smoke ****, get drunk, and had sex with half of the neighborhood, if you are that type, stay out of my life. I have Social Anxiety so I would also like to talk to someone who is introvert and or has social anxiety and I would like to met someone to talk about religion and morals too.

3) Forms of communication - Skype, just message me if you want to be my friend and ask me for my skype.

4) Most of the times, I'm stressed, deppresed, so don't expect me to be a positive person, no I'm not, I'm negative, and most of the times very serios, I'm really not into jokes, so don't expect to laugh with me often.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

1. My name's William, I am from Hong Kong, an upcoming college sophomore and turning 19 in T-3 months. I enjoy reading books, watching and talking about movies and TV shows, learning new languages (learning French right now in Uni) , music (I love all kinds but I don't listen to much rap, hip hop or EDM, loving alternative music at the moment) and swimming. I might seem like the biggest introvert in the universe at first but I can be really random once I've let my guard down around you.

2. 17-25, preferably anyone who's in college right now, that would be great. I'd like to make true, long term friends that I can talk about absolutely anything to no matter the gender.

3. Whatsapp, WeChat (doubt that anyone here uses this), Instagram (I'll follow you but I will most likely not post anything), Skype (PM me if you wanna add my account) and you better not be a shallow ******* because I am average looking at best.

4. I have very mild ADHD so I'm a bit challenged in the listening and concentrating departments when it comes to conversations so please bear with me if we're talking about something that is outside of my realm of interests. I don't have much of a sense of humour too.


----------



## XRik7X

*1) Who are you* - Im 18 yo from Equator, actually dont have a lot of hobbies just anime, videogames, piano and swimming other things dont interest me much... , Im kinda a quiet person, also serious.
*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - 15-24 should be ok (age), dont care about interests but if possible yes, Male or female no problem  would like to chat to know more friends

*3) Forms of communication* - Skype Whatsapp and Fb.

4) Nothing.


----------



## anxious234

1) I'm 17 and from the UK. Big lover of art & music. 

2) Not really fussed about age or gender as long as there isn't a massive age difference. Um, just looking for someone friendly to talk too  happy to chat about anything that interests you

3) Would rather talk on here for a while first 

4) I don't bite i promise


----------



## confusedllama

1) Who are you - 14, Minnesota, America. I like dogs. I'm a smartass. I talk 98.6% nonsense ._.
2) What kind of friend are you looking for - Probably like 14-16 just someone to talk to idk
3) Forms of communication - I have facebook. If you want to add me on there, pm me on here

4) Anything else you'd like to add? Not really


----------



## needtobeskinny

*ill be your friend*

1) Who are you - age, location, interests/hobbies, personality traits, etc.. anything you think is important, idek???

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - age requirements?? Similar interests as you??? Male/female? Just to chat with occasionally or like a deep relationship?? Idk you get the idea

3) Forms of communication - Will you be able to Facebook, Kik, Skype, Whatsapp, email, text, phone calls, etc

4) Anything else you'd like to add?

who are you- 13, i like to read, depressed, shy, im anorexic.
What kind of friend are you looking for- doesnt matter, female, deep relationship
Forms of communication- kik- sara73984


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

*1) Who are you* - 18, Kansas, USA, I love comic books, TV, drawing/art. My favorite type of music is punk and ska, but I'm open for stuff. I've been listening to rockabilly lately and I'm listening to pop/rap as I type this. Can be quiet at first but I can really talk if we get to know each other better. I use deadpan and sarcasm sometimes so yeah.

*2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - I'm down with pretty much everyone although shared interests would give us something to talk about. I'm fine with just having people to talk to but I'd like a good friend or two.

*3) Forms of communication* - I can PM on here, email, Skype, Kik, or Whatsapp, text, and phonecalls but we'd have to have talked for a while before that.

*4) Anything else you'd like to add? :stu *I love... cake. I'm in college or will be in a few days. I'm a geek. I'm not big of drugs and alcohol and yes, weed is a drug, despite what you may say. I've had a lot of experience with semantics, so don't try to lure me into some maze of _circular logic_.

If you have a mohawk, you're awesome and we need to talk.


----------



## Montee

1) Who are you - 19, Poland, I like playing/ watching football (soccer), I also play League of Legends and I'm a big fan of Game of Thrones. I'm pretty shy at first but later on I'm rather talkative.

2) What kind of friend are you looking for - anyone around my age (16-25), sex doesn't matter, just some people to talk about anxiety and some chill staff too.

3) Forms of communication - chat on here, pm, Kik or whatever you want me to.

4) Anything else you'd like to add? - don't be shy to write to me, I don't bite.


----------



## fossil

1) Who are you- i'm 16, israel, i like reading, writing, watching films, and i really like art and music. i also really like dogs  

2) what kind of friends are you looking for- doesn't really matter

3) forms of communications- on this site, skype, kik, whatsapp..

4) anything you'd like to add?- feel free to message me


----------



## Mulletweather

My name is Ashlee. I'm 15 and from the US. I enjoy reading amd watching movies. I like cult classics  

Looking for anyone who can share my pessimistic view on life ?. I'll talk about anything and everthing. Im very lonely pls send me a message


----------



## Edward1998

1) 17, Montreal, Canada. I love reading, writing, helping others out and listening to people. I can sometimes be shy and other times more extroverted.
2) Up for chatting about pretty much anything
3) Facebook
4) Message me! I honestly don't bite!!


----------



## Starlitserenity

1) Who are you?- I am a freshman in high school. My name is Abbie =) I like being outside, volunteering, being around animals and in nature, singing and playing instruments, and I like to be active. 

2) What kind of friend are you looking for? anything! Mostly though, I'd like to find a close, true friend! 

3) Forms of communication? - PM on here first.  

4) Anything else you'd like to add? 
Hmm.. I'm quite different id say. I am very kind and calm, and I am a very spiritual person. I love to talk to people and I have unique beliefs and values. I am also an open book to anyone who asks (as long as you're trust worthy)  

That's pretty much it! =)


----------



## BeautifulMystery

1. My names Jess, I'm 15 and from England. I love art, music and I play the guitar. I'm also INFP. I love pretty much all music and my taste changes regularly but currently I've been listening to radiohead.

2. I don't really mind but I would like a good friend and preferably a similar age.

3. pm me on this is fine.

4. Nothing else I can think of, just really want to find someone I can relate to.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

BeautifulMystery said:


> I love pretty much all music


Bull****. No one who says this actually means it.


----------



## Excaliber

1) I'm a 21 year old guy and live just a little ways outside of Kitchener/Waterloo in Ontario. Our family immigrated here from the Netherlands. I would say I'm fairly easy going, I enjoy fishing/camping and make an effort to go out once in a while. I also enjoy working hands on repairing old stuff and making it like new. I do like my share of video games and reading up on Ancient history. 

2) Anyone is a fair shot at becoming friends, someone I can get along with well and trust. 

3) I have a harder time sharing information online than maybe some other people, With that said though anyone is welcome to PM me here or send me an email, I don't bite, I will reply. 

4) I don't really have anything else to add, if you want to message me anyone is welcome


----------



## jealousisjelly

do you guys get replies from this


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

jealousisjelly said:


> do you guys get replies from this


i got like 1 or 2 but it never goes anywhere lol


----------



## bcttcrcups

I'm a 14 year old girl but I have the maturity of a 16 year old. I say there's not much to me but that's a lie. Music (bands like 5sos, twenty one pilots, all time low), books, quotes, photography all of that stuff is my life. I think a lot. And by a lot I mean like every second of every minute. I guess that's a social anxiety thing, I don't know? Speaking of Social Anxiety, I've had it since I was in kindergarten, so you would think that I would have it under control by now, but guess what, I don't. I come across as really harsh and mean but I'm really just lonely and confused so that's one thing you have to do to be my friend. You have to look past me until we're good friends. I'm pretty much always hiding something. Now I've made myself sound like an insanely hard person to be friends with, but I'm not, I promise you. I would actually say that when it gets to my friends, they're one of my top priorities and I take special care with them. 


Now what kind of friend am I looking for? Well they can't be over 16 sorry people. That's just creepy in my eyes. I don't know why but I seem to be able to talk to guys better, which is weird because in actual face to face socializing I cant seem to hold a conversation with a guy. But I just find it easier to talk to guys for some weird reason, but that doesn't mean I wont talk to girls. Girls are great friends too. It would be cool if they were into music and/or photography like I am, but that's not a requirement. The main thing im looking for would probably just be someone who I could talk to whenever about anything at all and they could just listen and I know I could do the same for them. 


I have a kik and I know this is weird but I have one friend that I talk to over my secret instagram direct messaging. I cant text or call because my parents are like every other parents that wouldnt approve me talking to people over the internet, but internet friends are the best friends in my opinion. Especially in this day and age. But they're not a big deal since I've figured out exactly how to get around them with internet friends. So yea, I know that was a lot, but that's me. I think a lot so I have to get it all out of my mind somehow, and writing it all down like this is the best way. Feel free to try and talk to me!! I would actually love that.


----------



## BlackMagicZX3

gabby1032 said:


> Wow I just realized I never did one for myself (OP) but I'm gonna
> 
> *1) Who are you* - 15, from Massachusetts. I don't have any friends besides my bf. I go on Tumblr all the time and I like music a lot (some of my favs are on my profile) I'm a high school sophomore and going to a therapeutic school this year.
> 
> *2) What kind of friend are you looking for* - Preferably 14-20 but I don't care too much as long as we get along well. Maybe someone who has my music taste bc music is my fav thing?? Maybe a girl but idc really
> 
> *3) Forms of communication *- Facebook or Whatsapp preferably but I'm willing to use basically anything I can if its easier for you!
> 
> *4) Anything else you'd like to add?* Nah!


Than you so much for doing this. I've searched for this for so long and was thinking of creating one, but i don't have to now thanks to you :thanks


----------



## BlackMagicZX3

@gabby1032

You are a boss for making this!! Thx so much, i've been looking for ages :wink2: :thanks


----------



## BrandonB1415

1. 15, Texas, Rap music, comedy tv, realistic drama tv, Sarcastic, socially anxious, a loner, realistic,
2. Preferably somebody 14-16 but thats not required, would be great if you like eminem or something like that music wise but not required, female preferred but not required, deep relationship would be cool but again not needed,
3.Phone number, kik skype
4.uh I guess I am just lonely tbh and having someone to talk to with similar problems would be cool.


----------



## Jedi1

1. Hello! I'm a male, junior in high school, very academic. I LOVE gaming, and I have a ton of geeky fandoms (star wars, lotr, marvel, etc.). I also enjoy drawing. I really enjoy good movies! I LOVE music also, I'm into rock mostly but I pride myself in being very flexible in music I listen to about everything, whether voluntarily or not. Classic rock, alt, electronic, metal, punk, you name it

2. Someone who has the same interests I suppose, but it can be anyone

3.Kik: OrangeNinja_1
Psn: Orange-Ninja1

4. You stay classy


----------

